# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Teleport, telepresence robot, aubot Pty Ltd, Richmond, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - aubot Pty Ltd

Home page - aubot.com/products/teleport

----------


## Airicist

Article "Win helps inventor Marita Cheng develop Teleroo robot"
The mobility challenged are set to benefit from a young scientist's work, writes Katie Cincotta.

by Katie Cincotta
May 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Teleport brain control

Published on Jan 5, 2017




> Teleport is a telepresence robot that can be used by people with a disability to attend school or work remotely. It can be controlled using an internet browser, Android phone, and now brain control.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Brain-controlled robot lets physically challenged see the world"

by Lisa-Ann Lee
January 17, 2017

----------

